# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان شعر شعبي

## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته 

  اعزائي  لانكم متميزون اود ان أضع بين ايديكم 

  هذا السفر الجديد  

     ( موا ويل في صومعة الحب )

  للشاعر الملا محمد صالح المطر  وهو من أهالي الاحساء 

  وسا كن في مدينة الدمام ومن مواليد العراق  

  وارجو ان لا تستعجلو  عليه لانني سوف اكتبه على مراحل   
 يقع الديوان في 168 صفحة ويحتوي على  48 قصيدة 

  بين الرثاء والمديح لا هل البيت عليهم السلام 

     والاخوا نيات  

  اول قصيدة
                     ميلاد الرسول الاعظم

جريدة هالزمان اتريد بياعه     تنشر للبريه احكا ية الساعه
                        *  *   *    *
اخبار مطينه من تسمع الاخبار
                                 نا ر الطا ئفيه ايطير منها اشرار
سب وشتم كنهم يطلبونه ابثار
                                دايم دوم هاي اشلون  طر قاعه
                      *      *      *
من تسأل تقلهم ليش هالعدوان
                                واحنه ابلد واحد حسبت الاخوان
النبي واحد وربنه الواحد الديان
                               مجتمعين بين السمع والطاعه
                    *       *      *
صدق عدنه اختلاف بحيدر الكرار
                           احنه انقوا بيه وصى النبي المختار
مو للعا طفه  لكن  نصوص اخحبار
                            مثل نورالشمس ما يختفي اشعاعه
                 *            *         *
رجعوا للبخاري ومسلم اتعرفون
                            تشوفون الحقيقه العنها تتعا مون
يحيدر انته مني  بمنزلة ها رون
                           الما يسمع عدل يسمع ابسماعه
               *            *        *
على يا مستند حللتم ادمانا
                            وديقتوا الطبل  للردتم اعلانه
ما كوا سند كلها  اوهام خسرانه
                            جمر  وقاز بس ايريد ولاعه
                *              *          *
كلسا يطلع النه وا حد ابفتنه
                           لو فتوه جديده لو وصف النه
وين البدع يالرا يد عدا وتنه
                            لو كلمن طويل  ايطول اذراعه
             *                  *              *
بدعه لو قصدنه ا ز يارة العتره
                          وزرنه امن الضمير  اسلالة الزهره
ابمضمون وحديث  وتنجلي الفكره
                          لا اتخلو نها    للجدل  شماعه
                *        *             *
 النبي المختار احمد يوم ميلاده
                           لو عمرت  محا فلنه  على العا ده
قلتم هاي بدعه وموش  معتاده
                           حكي ما خوذ خيره وما اله قاعه
                 *      *           *
ها لاعالم الاسلامي ابكل  ابلاد
                               في كل عام يحي للنبي  ميلاد
واتعطل  دوا يرها   مثل الاعياد
                             الكل عاصين بس انتوا على الطاعه
                *                 *           *
ابجاه المصطفى المختار  را يدنه
                              نريد الله على الايمان  يجمعنه
ويتوحد هدفنه  شيعه والسنه
                             وننسى الما ضيات ونصبح ارباعه
_________________________________________

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
اخي بوكوثر 
ماشاءالله قصيده رووعه
تسلم ويسلم الكاتب والله لايحرمنا من شعراء اهل البيت 
ويعطيهم طولة العمر يارب وماننحرم منك 
في انتضار الجديد ان شاءالله

----------


## اسير الهوى

رائع يا بو كوثر

سلمت يداك

اخي سجلني من المتابعين

لتكن بخير

----------


## بوكوثر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبر كاته 

ام غدير   
           أسير الهوى 

 كلي ممتن لكم توا صلكم  واسئلكم الدعاء لوا لدتي بالمغفرة والرحمة  
     ولوا لديكم بالسلا مة والصحة وطول العمر  

-----------------------------
 القصيدة الثا نيه 

                      بمنا سبة عيد الغدير 

 يالتنشد عن العيد وموا عيده        
                                   لعد بيت الو صي تحلى أنا شيده
لو ردنه بيان ابحالة الاعياد 
                                 تلقه الوان متغيره  ابكل     ابلا د
طبل وازمو رها زا دت  على المعتاد
                                 قلوب  امصخمه  واثيا بها    اجديده
 بعض العياد  من تو صف  يصير احراج
                                همهم  بالذبا يح  لو سمك لو  جاج
لو سئليت  واحد قا ل   فلت  احجاج
                                 الما  يعمل  مثلنا  يخترب  عيده
ولو صا دف  ابل دان  الخليج العيد
                                 ما تلقى امن  اهلها  غير لا وي الجيد
بس  اهنودها  0 يم المطا عم  سيد
                                 الله  ايجير نه  والكا  يد       ايكيده
كنها البلد  الهم     مو لها ليها 
                                 ضلت بيدهم   بيع وشره بيها
اشلون الراي  مدري  اشلون  تاليها
                                  نطلع  والاجا  نب   تا كل ارغيده
وا عيا د اليهود  ويا   المسيحيه
                                  كل  راس السنه   ابحفلات  رسميه
مخا زي  امزخرفه   بلو ان عيديه
                                   معكو سه على  الدين  وتقا ليده
وبعض يا خذ من العيا د     حيثيا ت
                                   لحساب  المظا هر  يدز بر قيات
مربو طه  نو ا يا ها  بأخذ  وابهات
                                   وعلى أغراض الحياة  الكل يمد  ايده
و اما شيعة  الكرار  عدهم  عيد
                                  مظهر  لعبا ده  ابكل ومان  ايزيد
لبو  الحسنين  بالبيعه  نشد الاييد
                                 ونشيد  العيد  بالا يمان    تر ديده
نفرح بالو  لا يه وننشد     الاشعار
                                 واتزيد  العقيده  ونشكر  الجبار
على النعمة الكبيره  او لاية الكرار 
                                والينحرم  كل  شي  ابد  ميفيده 

----------------------------------
                         الزهراء والطغيان الحضاري
طو فان الحضارة الطغى ابتياره
                             وغرق كل بشر نه  وما اله جا ره
طو فان الحضاره الطغى ابكل الناس
                              خلا ها  تدور  امتيها  الاحساس
والراسخ عقيده  دا خله الوسواس
                             كل يوم اليمر  يطلع  له   كفا ره
منهم بالطمع  متعدي  احد وده
                             من تعتب  عليه ايثور  بارو ده
ما يد ري الطمع  لجهنم ايقو ده 
                             وبيها  ينشوي  وما تنطفي  نا ره
صلاة الظهر بالمغرب  يصليها
                             والمغرب  النص الليل      ايخليها
واما بالصبح  لا   تسئل اعليها 
                             تذوب  اويه الحليب    ابسا عة افطاره
من يقعد  ابمجلس  شا لحديث ايدور
                             يشعل من الغيبه  للندا مى   ابخور
كنه امو ضفينه   اعلى البشر نا طور
                             ينسى   عيوب نفسه  ويحكي ابجاره
وبعض  من الشباب  اللي تشو فونه 
                            ثلاث   سا عات وهو ايغسل ا عيو نه
ايتمضرع  بطل حيله ايريد يعشقونه
                             ايتغطرس على النا س وايشد شنياره
او قاته يخلصها      على  السهرات
                            ومن فلم الفلم    وايضيع الا وقات
ولو ما كو   شغل  رد للتلفو نات
                             يغا زل  هالبنات  ابسيء افكاره
ولو سافر يجي ابسمعه وخسيس افعال
                            مخا زي اللي عملها اهناك ما تنقال 
نا صب للرذا يل بالقلب  تمثال
                            ابذكر المو مسات الفا كسه اخباره
عتبي مو عليه اعتب على اهله
                            من يعمل غلط ما راقبوا فعله
لو  كانوا  رعوه ابتربيه عدله
                            كانم اصبح عضو عمار لدياره
كلما  راد سيا رات  ينطو نه
                            يشو فونه  يفحط   ما ير دونه
ولو سوه حوادث   موت يبكو نه
                            وايقولون راح الو لد يخساره
يا محله الشباب اللي  مشى ابدربه 
                            وسار عالى المفا هيم  وعبد ربه
وخله امن العبا ده    مسجده قلبه
                            مثل  هذه يسر  القلب بأ  ثا ره
والنسوان لا تسئل عن النسوان 
                            يخو رن ما يخلن بالدوا ره امكان
بالا سواق تلقا هن  ابكل دكان
                            الله ايعين  رجل المره  الد وا ر ه
شنهو اللي خذن من فا طمه الز هره 
                            من ادرو سها  بالوعظ   والعبر ه
لو حسن التبعل  منتهي  امره 
                            والزو جه  المطيعه  امن الله مختاره
الزهره اتريد المره  الو ا جبها
                            تربي للا ولاد وتخلص  ابحبها
وتخدم زو جها  وتغسل  معا يبها 
                            وقلبها بالحنان ايفيض مد را ره
الا هي ابفا طمه الز هرا ومكا رمها
                            ابو ا لدها وبنيها وحق ابن عمها
اجعلنه بالقيا مه من   مفا طمها
                            وتنجينه نجاة الما لهم  شا ره

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
اخي بوكوثر 
كلمات جمييله ورااائعه
بس اخي لو اتكبر الخط اشويه وتغير اللون 
ااسفه لوصرت ملقووفه سامحني بس مجرد راااي
وتسلم ودوووم اخي الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## واحد فاضي

وينك أخوي بو كوثر 

شوقتنا للتكمله 

شعر رائع من إنسان رائع 

بنقل روعه 


خالص تحياتي
فمان الكريم

----------


## بوكوثر

ام غدير 
 واحدفاضي 

 على راسييا ام غدير واتمونين 
 اخي كثرة المشاغل اتخلي الواحد محيوس 

  انتم على الخا طر والله الشاهد  ان شاء الله ارجع واكمل 

  خا دمكم الاقل حظا
      بو كوثر

----------

